# Agenda dock mode app?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I am running Infected Eternity (Sense 3.5). I love everything about it. However....it did not come with Dock Mode installed. Someone on the InfectedRom boards provided me with a very helpful apk, found at http://db.tt/WV6Jn4zc. It did what it was supposed to do, and installed Dock Mode. However, it is a modified version of Dock Mode, shedding the Facebook updates and upcoming appointments and putting a Music app widget in their place. I don't care about the Facebook updates, but since I use this as my desk clock at work, it would be great if I could display upcoming appointments instead of the music widget.

I DO know how to use Google, and I figured that if I could find the *original* apk, I could install it over the one that minickmd was kind enough to provide. I found this Dock Mode apk, which seemed to be the way to go, based upon the title of the page, but it won't install. I can't figure out why it won't install, either. It looks like it will install okay, and then I get an error message. I can't seem to find any others, and I am stuck. Anyone have any idea how I can move forward if I want to see appointments in Dock Mode? Is there a dev who can take a peek inside both files and let me know why I can't make this happen?

I installed Executive Assistant in an attempt to see my agenda on the dock that way, but it doesn't have a landscape mode.

Searching the Market for "dock mode" and "calendar dock" don't seem to provide me with any options, either. Frankly, I'm surprised that there aren't any alternative dock mode agenda-type apps out there.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a pity. I would buy this app or donate to a dev who could fix this for me.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Push it manually using es file explorer to system/apps maybe? That's what I would do.

Edit: not sure what permissions to set. Doubt it needs anything special.

sent from my mecha.


----------

